# Christmas Day in Perth



## Bretrick (Dec 25, 2021)

Yesterday was the hottest Christmas Day since 1968 when the temperature was 42C, 107.6
Yesterday it reached 42.8C, 109F


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm sure you kept well hydrated. I'm assuming it's dry heat? Humidity makes it even more uncomfortable.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 25, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I'm sure you kept well hydrated. I'm assuming it's dry heat? Humidity makes it even more uncomfortable.


Perth is almost always a dry heat.
One reason I do not go more that 600 miles north. Any further up and the humidity becomes a factor


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 25, 2021)

We reached a record here in Dallas.

"Dallas-Fort Worth International Airport reached 81 degrees on Saturday, breaking a Christmas Day record for North Texas, according to the National Weather Service in Fort Worth. The previous mark was 80 degrees, set in 2016. (For the record, the all-time low was 18, in 1983. We easily cleared that.)"

I'm not looking forward to our summer.


----------

